# Madeleine McCann: Crimewatch to show 'fresh version of events'



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24509235

wonder if any of the e-fits look like Gerry


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonder if the reconstruction will show the parents sitting in a bar getting leathered, giving not a single fook


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

or sedating the kid


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Or not answering 41 questions that were important to the inquiry.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Still think the parents did it .

Should have been banged up for leaving a kid alone

In the first place .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24509235
> 
> wonder if any of the e-fits look like Gerry





Ashcrapper said:


> or sedating the kid


Oh no he didn't just go there!! Oh sh1t he went there. In for the carnage about to follow


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

http://goncaloamaraltruthofthelie.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

least they managed to pay off their mortgage though with the Maddie fund, so not all bad eh


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cant believe these two dickheads are back on the tv.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mal said:


> Cant believe these two dickheads are back on the tv.


heartless bastard, they are looking for Maddie


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> heartless bastard, they are looking for Maddie


Fvck you ash,i hate them more than hitler.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mal said:


> Fvck you ash,i hate them more than hitler.


not sure about Hitlers stance on the McCanns but he did like blondes so you never know


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Still think the parents did it .
> 
> Should have been banged up for leaving a kid alone
> 
> In the first place .


The parents come across really badly in interviews but doesn't mean they killed her. Aren't they, or weren't they both doctors?? Their jobs obviously made them emotionally sterile, don't make them bad people


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> heartless bastard, they are looking for Maddie


why don't they look under the patio


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not sure about Hitlers stance on the McCanns but he did like blondes so you never know


Hitler was also good at makeing people disappere


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DeskSitter said:


> The parents come across really badly in interviews but doesn't mean they killed her. Aren't they, or weren't they both doctors?? Their jobs obviously made them emotionally sterile, don't make them bad people


They do dont they spesh that stupid fvcking woman,usless cvnt of a mother


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

The whole Maddie thing is the most bizarre thing I have ever seen. I remember sitting in a restaurant in Corfu about 3 years after she went missing and seeing a "Have you seen this girl?". I just couldn't get my head around how far the exposure for this missing girl had got.

It also irks me that they parents were never given more **** for leaving her ALONE in their villa so they could go out and get ****faced!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> least they managed to pay off their mortgage though with the Maddie fund, so not all bad eh


Sick fvckers,ide put them on a jypo site with no handlugage and soap.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Chelsea

Bet you're bricking it now son


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Look the case was screwed up from the start so if anyone did end up being charge and going to court the defence would just rip it apart. Sad but true imo. I's a shame the Spanish have half wits for copper coz if she when missing under the same circumstances in this country she would of been found by now.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Look the case was screwed up from the start so if anyone did end up being charge and going to court the defence would just rip it apart. Sad but true imo. I's a shame the *Spanish have half wits for copper *coz if she when missing under the same circumstances in this country she would of been found by now.


It was in Portugal


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Look the case was screwed up from the start so if anyone did end up being charge and going to court the defence would just rip it apart. Sad but true imo. I's a shame the Spanish have half wits for copper coz if she when missing under the same circumstances in this country she would of been found by now.


Yeah those Spanish coppers are sh1t........

The ones in Portugal are even fvcking worse!!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> It was in Portugal


Beat me to it!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Look the case was screwed up from the start so if anyone did end up being charge and going to court the defence would just rip it apart. Sad but true imo. I's a shame the Spanish have half wits for copper coz if she when missing under the same circumstances in this country she would of been found by now.


found would suggest you think she is alive?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

She ain't even missing just really good at hide and seek


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

I found the creepiest part of the McCann circus was the tv interview where they were crying and emotional, and when they thought the cameras were off they started to laugh and joke with the interviewer :confused1:

Videos are now almost impossible to find as they are getting them removed from youtube etc

A very odd case, still not convinced she was abducted.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Goosh said:


> The whole Maddie thing is the most bizarre thing I have ever seen. I remember sitting in a restaurant in Corfu about 3 years after she went missing and seeing a "Have you seen this girl?". I just couldn't get my head around how far the exposure for this missing girl had got.
> 
> It also irks me that they parents were never given more **** for leaving her ALONE in their villa so they could go out and get ****faced!


Im just back from alcudia, still maddie posters up all over there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Apparently there was photo taken of her two days after her so called disappearence. Its so sad  Something happened to that little girl in that apartment.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Still think the parents did it .
> 
> Should have been banged up for leaving a kid alone
> 
> In the first place .


Yep. I wouldn't even dream of leaving my little girl on her own, let alone in a hotel room in a foreign country. They should have been done for being just plain stupid in the first place.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> least they managed to pay off their mortgage though with the Maddie fund, so not all bad eh


any holidays come with the maddie found?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dannytsg said:


> Yep. I wouldn't even dream of leaving my little girl on her own, let alone in a hotel room in a foreign country. They should have been done for being just plain stupid in the first place.


they got money mate ,if it were some poor chav family they would have gone to court.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

mal said:


> they got money mate ,if it were some poor chav family they would have gone to court.


Safe to say that's very true. They have made millions off all the book deals, newspaper stories and where's the money gone? On them.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

dannytsg said:


> Yep. I wouldn't even dream of leaving my little girl on her own, let alone in a hotel room in a foreign country. They should have been done for being just plain stupid in the first place.


This. It's a horrible situation but the parents were neglectful.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

barsnack said:


> why don't they look under the patio


I heard a rumour that Madeline McCann was the stig :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

My theory was that they were sedating the children so they could go out in the evenings and unfortunately maddie had too much and the parents disposed of her body. There were twins also in the same room so I'm thinking an abductor would take them all rather than just one?

The interviews afterwards didn't sit well with me because in one interview she had one pair of earrings in and the next day she had another pair of earrings in and looked reasonably presentable, now if my daughter had been abducted I wouldn't be fiddling around with accessories I would be like a screaming banshee. Also her and her husband were all holding hands and looking in love whereas I would be blaming him and would be like don't fuc king touch you pr**k this is your fault. I also wouldn't have been able to leave the country.

Edit also I wouldn't have left my daughter alone in a hotel room whilst I was drinking in a bar. You're on holiday take your kid with you stick them in a buggy and let them sleep next to you.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/madeleine-mccann-british-man-arrested-2366183

The mirror says they have arrested someone... crimewatch has not even been on yet ffs!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't know what your all on about.

It's perfectly acceptable to me for a group of well off, well educated adults to leave children in a hotel room with a window open while they sit over the other side of the resort necking back the wine and bobbing their head in to see the kids in the room when one of them needs a slash.

Like has already been said, if this happened to a couple in a high rise hotel in benidorm, they'd be banged up and rightly so


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

tamara said:


> My theory was that they were sedating the children so they could go out in the evenings and unfortunately maddie had too much and the parents disposed of her body. There were twins also in the same room so I'm thinking an abductor would take them all rather than just one?
> 
> The interviews afterwards didn't sit well with me because in one interview she had one pair of earrings in and the next day she had another pair of earrings in and looked reasonably presentable, now if my daughter had been abducted I wouldn't be fiddling around with accessories I would be like a screaming banshee. Also her and her husband were all holding hands and looking in love whereas I would be blaming him and would be like don't fuc king touch you pr**k this is your fault. I also wouldn't have been able to leave the country.
> 
> Edit also I wouldn't have left my daughter alone in a hotel room whilst I was drinking in a bar. You're on holiday take your kid with you stick them in a buggy and let them sleep next to you.


How would it have been anymore his fault than hers haha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Wish they would stop spending money on her capaign, why should my tv license go towards making a show about a child that went missing xxxx years ago. Why not spend the money on a child that went missing this week......


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dbaird said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/madeleine-mccann-british-man-arrested-2366183
> 
> The mirror says they have arrested someone... crimewatch has not even been on yet ffs!


Just sounds like a **** head tbh bragging after a few sharp ones.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> heartless bastard, they are looking for Maddie


Its as if she was misplaced like a set of car keys.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mills91 said:


> How would it have been anymore his fault than hers haha


Bruv, dont argue with woman logic.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Wish they would stop spending money on her capaign, why should my tv license go towards making a show about a child that went missing xxxx years ago. Why not spend the money on a child that went missing this week......


You pay your tv lisence? Lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Very sad case indeed,,well brought up Ash


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

tamara said:


> Edit also I wouldn't have left my daughter alone in a hotel room whilst I was drinking in a bar. You're on holiday take your kid with you stick them in a buggy and let them sleep next to you.


Or better yet, if you have kids don't go out drinking late at night?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Heath said:


> Or better yet, if you have kids don't go out drinking late at night?


better yet, don't have kids if you can't be bothered looking after them?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dbaird said:


> better yet, don't have kids if you can't be bothered looking after them?


better than better yet, don't kill your kids


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I think it was SideShow Bob


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> better than better yet, don't kill your kids


You won't earn millions thinking like that.

When is it on TV anyway?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mills91 said:


> How would it have been anymore his fault than hers haha


I dunno you'd just be inconsolable I suppose and wouldn't want anyone to touch you.

Like when you're in labour for parts of it you don't want the guy near you you're like get off me this is your fault! The guy can't feel each contraction feel like it's ripping your body in half and the words that are supposed to comfort you just make you angry cos they aren't feeling it. I'm thinking in the reverse situation ie your child missing possibly dead you'd feel the same feelings.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Look the case was screwed up from the start so if anyone did end up being charge and going to court the defence would just rip it apart. Sad but true imo. I's a shame the Spanish have half wits for copper coz if she when missing under the same circumstances in this country she would of been found by now.


Why you blaming the Spanish? It wasn't even in Spain?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Why you blaming the Spanish? It wasn't even in Spain?


A bit slow aint ya...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> It was in Portugal


TAXI FOR 1010AD

Lol Yer my mistake, lucky it's the internet so I don't have to show my face and I got top marks in geography. Think it was Whitney Houston that made that mistake saying she loves Spain to the fans when in concert in Portugal


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

All I can say it must be the most awful feelings ever in life

I have a wee 5 your old daughter that I cherish and spoil so much and all I know I couldn't live on if anything happened to her and honestly i would end it

I cant explain the love i have for her,,,we so close,,,shes mmy little angel,,,

I have two boys to which i love so much to and none the less but my wee dauther brings tears to my eyes if shes upset at all,,,she my wee bird


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Look the case was screwed up from the start so if anyone did end up being charge and going to court the defence would just rip it apart. Sad but true imo. I's a shame the Spanish have half wits for copper coz if she when missing under the same circumstances in this country she would of been found by now.


Yes you're right,they would have found her just like they found April Jones or Claudia Lawrence.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

36-26 said:


> Why you blaming the Spanish? It wasn't even in Spain?


Yawn! Its all ready been said


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Yes you're right,they would have found her just like they found April Jones or Claudia Lawrence.


Point noted but at least they did convict Mark Bridger for April's murder and with Claudia Lawrence there's not many leads on that other than she was walking to work. Imo I still think we'd have a better chance of finding her if it happened over here. In Europe you have to be quick on the case coz its to easy skip country without any checks.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Now then... one of the e-fits is the spitting image of someone I know. What would you do if you were friends with someone who was the spitting image of a wanted person, but you somehow felt sure this person is innocent whilst being aware it could cause a problem if he was a friend?. 50% says make the call, 50% says what if the person finds out it were you, even though he is innocent and has nowt to do with it, can you trust the coppers to keep quiet as to who the informer is etc...?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Point noted but at least they did convict Mark Bridger for April's murder and with Claudia Lawrence there's not many leads on that other than she was walking to work. Imo I still think we'd have a better chance of finding her if it happened over here. In Europe you have to be quick on the case coz its to easy skip country without any checks.


To be honest i do agree that chances would be better there.

Its quite sad when go missing,like it happened with that Little Ben that went missing in Kos in the 90s


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

huckfead said:


> Now then... one of the e-fits is the spitting image of someone I know. What would you do if you were friends with someone who was the spitting image of a wanted person, but you somehow felt sure this person is innocent whilst being aware it could cause a problem if he was a friend?. 50% says make the call, 50% says what if the person finds out it were you, even though he is innocent and has nowt to do with it, can you trust the coppers to keep quiet as to who the informer is etc...?


used to be a show in in Ireland called 'crimestoppers' which was our verison of Crimewatch. Anyway there was an e-fit for a guy wanted in connection with an armed robbery, and it was the absolute spit of a guy who drank in my da's bar. Anyway when me da joked to him about it, he said something like 'it looks like me cause it is me, how you think I can afford to drink in the pub most nights of the week....my da didn't bother reporting him, good customer and all


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

barsnack said:


> used to be a show in in Ireland called 'crimestoppers' which was our verison of Crimewatch. Anyway there was an e-fit for a guy wanted in connection with an armed robbery, and it was the absolute spit of a guy who drank in my da's bar. Anyway when me da joked to him about it, he said something like 'it looks like me cause it is me, how you think I can afford to drink in the pub most nights of the week....my da didn't bother reporting him, good customer and all


:laugh: I don't think I would either. I would ask to lend me a few grand rather have a bank get it back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


>


maybe they'l arrest her live on tv ash, imagine that lol...reality tv at its finest.

on a serious note does anyone know if eastenders is still on tonight?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

omg shes on to me....


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> All I can say it must be the most awful feelings ever in life
> 
> I have a wee 5 your old daughter that I cherish and spoil so much and all I know I couldn't live on if anything happened to her and honestly i would end it
> 
> I cant explain the love i have for her,,,we so close,,,shes my little angel,,,


my 5 year old angel quickly went to 12 - if the parents did not have anything to do with it then they know the blame lies squarely on their shoulders - and everybody lets them know that - and not knowing what has happened to her then that is also an absolute killer - my wife and i have never left our daughter alone ever - until recently - the one single occasion i left to get some milk from across the road (5 mins) i called my mobile from the house line - left it off the hook - so i could hear everything happening and that was glued to my ear for the 5 mins it took- and i remember they never had any fcuking milk


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

So theres an efit with two different faces,and an interview with them saying its not our

Fault its the bloke who took her...unfvkingbelievable..total waste of licence fee money.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

mal said:


> So theres an efit with two different faces,and an interview with them saying its not our
> 
> Fault its the bloke who took her...unfvkingbelievable..total waste of licence fee money.


You don't have to pay the license fee mate. I don't pay it, plenty of people don't pay it, why the **** you still pay it I don't know


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DeskSitter said:


> You don't have to pay the license fee mate. I don't pay it, plenty of people don't pay it, why the **** you still pay it I don't know


Im seriously thinking of asking for a refund mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you watching this? My god. Loads of bad parenting going on here. If u leave a kid in your home alone to go pub the social services will be round so y does a hotel make it any different.

Tbh i feel sorry for the poor girl and i know its prob not what happend but i hope the girl was taken by someone and given a nice life. If they do find her she wont remember anyone from that family. More than likely tho she is long dead and the police know it.

Poor little girl.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> least they managed to pay off their mortgage though with the Maddie fund, so not all bad eh


Serious?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

mal said:


> Im seriously thinking of asking for a refund mate.


I use it to pay penalty charge notices and speeding fines, another stealth tax:thumb:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Serious?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-490415/Row-McCanns-use-1million-Madeleine-fund-pay-mortgage.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1567856/McCanns-used-1m-fund-to-pay-mortgage.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think anyone will ever know what has happened to her.

Millions and millions must of been spent. While there is probably 1000's missing currently and probably 100's which have gone missing this week, with a higher possibility of finding them if they put it on crimewatch.


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

Somethink very odd about the whole situation especially with a child with a distinctive blemish in her eye surely she would of been spotted . having two daughters myself makes my blood boil about the whole situation and anythink like this .


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably been said but:

1. Who leaves their fvcking kids alone

2. As above

3. See point 1.

Am I missing something? It's parental instinct.

Also neither of them come across like they are in the pain you would feel from something like this?

The whole show is clutching at straws.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Heath said:


> Probably been said but:
> 
> 1. Who leaves their fvcking kids alone
> 
> ...


My parents said they used to do the same when me and my sis were young, this was back in the 70's though.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


> My parents said they used to do the same when me and my sis were young, this was back in the 70's though.


A Tent in the back garden would be safer though.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Smitch said:


> My parents said they used to do the same when me and my sis were young, this was back in the 70's though.


I just think if it was a working class family then so much more would be made of that part.

Our little ones cot has a pressure pad snook under the mattress that alarms if he doesn't move.

Can't be too careful


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

It was weird that when it was Kate's turn to check up on the kids she let her friend who's apartment was next door check then when she finally took her turn she wasn't even going to check the kids were in bed she shut the door and when it slammed it rouse suspicion and she checked if they were in bed.

I feel sorry for the twins this will be around them the rest of their lives.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

KJW said:


> It's sickening - they drug their children to keep them quiet so as not to ruin their well-to-do middle class snob holiday (as kids can be SOOOOO inconvenient when one wants a bottle of red) and then con several million people into giving them millions of pounds. If it had been anyone else they would have been charged with child neglect and given a criminal record.


I thought this, but it's just not that easy to make a body disappear surely?

I think she was probably taken by traffickers but the parents neglect is what made it possible.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Was there any truth that the Portuguese had sniffer dogs that detect death and they detected it in their car boot?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

KJW said:


> Good chance they were in on it. Maddie's alive safe and well with a relative somewhere in the Mediterranean and they are sharing round the money of those gullible enough to have donated to them.


Do you actually really believe that?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

MISSED CRIMEWATCH! Why aint it on iplayer?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

CapeTownTony said:


> MISSED CRIMEWATCH! Why aint it on iplayer?


the gerry maccan got it deleted .. :innocent:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

with the time Maddie has spent kidnapped, does this means shes eligible to play for Portugal


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heath said:


> Was there any truth that the Portuguese had sniffer dogs that detect death and they detected it in their car boot?


Ive heard that, i also heard that there were traces of blood found in the car ???


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

If they were chasing the wrong man carrying his daughter back from the crèche the whole time and a crèche facility was available why didn't they use it?


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Ive heard that, i also heard that there were traces of blood found in the car ???


2 sniffer dogs who are trained to only smell corpses/cadavers found traces behind the sofa in the sitting room and in the parents wardrobe in their bedroom, they also found traces of aa dead body along with blood in the boot of the car that they rented 3 weeks AFTER her disappearance, this was all buried by spin doctors hired at great expense by the McCanns who paid them using money from Maddies fund, 1 of the women who was on holiday with them also made a statement to portugese police that she overheard Gerry McCann and another member of the holiday party who was also a doctor and a close friend of Gerry McCann discussing sex acts with young children and making sexual gestures, this happened days before Maddie disappeared and she was sure they were discussing Maddie, co incidentally that other guest was the last person to check on her before Kate "discoverred" her missing. The british police for whatever reason decided to ignore this information


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Ive heard that, i also heard that there were traces of blood found in the car ???


My brother is the conspiracy theorist and done loads of reading up on it and he read that yeah.

Also about the sedatives found in the blood.

I don't know that much about it but going to look at some if it because I'm too intrigued now!


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Heath said:


> My brother is the conspiracy theorist and done loads of reading up on it and he read that yeah.
> 
> Also about the sedatives found in the blood.
> 
> I don't know that much about it but going to look at some if it because I'm too intrigued now!


Some very disturbing reading here- http://goncaloamaraltruthofthelie.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Parents did it.

I ended up in a fight with a doctor who had once worked or studied with the wee girls dad, guy was signing his praises and had to be told to shut up. Gave him some of the facts that the parents were avoiding, not to mention the maddie fund paying their holiday to Disneyland and mortgage. Who the fcuk goes on fcuking holiday when your child is missing? Wtf was that all about? Jesus Christ I got bloody hammered by my kids school and council when I took her out if school 4 days early before the summer holidays to go abroad!! Not a word was said about trip to France to these two cnuts!

Soon as they get close to the truth, the mother will off herself. The Efit is the first step, bloody exact drawing of the dad.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you reckon the case will get solved on UKM


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

The E-Fit resembles Gerry McCann for a reason, it's him. The Irish witness who seen a stranger in the dark carrying a child towards the beach gave a description to the portugese police at the time, several weeks later while watching the news after he had returned home from holidays he seen footage of Gerry McCann unboarding the plane as they returned back to the UK, he was carrying 1 of the twins and the Irish guy instantly recognised the way he was carrying the child and his walk as identical to the stranger he had seen that night, the information was passed on to portugese police but why wasnt it used? The McCanns have some very powerful people backing their campaign.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

rolled1 said:


> 2 sniffer dogs who are trained to only smell corpses/cadavers found traces behind the sofa in the sitting room and in the parents wardrobe in their bedroom, they also found traces of aa dead body along with blood in the boot of the car that they rented 3 weeks AFTER her disappearance, this was all buried by spin doctors hired at great expense by the McCanns who paid them using money from Maddies fund, 1 of the women who was on holiday with them also made a statement to portugese police that she overheard Gerry McCann and another member of the holiday party who was also a doctor and a close friend of Gerry McCann discussing sex acts with young children and making sexual gestures, this happened days before Maddie disappeared and she was sure they were discussing Maddie, co incidentally that other guest was the last person to check on her before Kate "discoverred" her missing. The british police for whatever reason decided to ignore this information


Kate wrote about the sniffer dogs in her book so not exactly buried by spin doctors.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Parents did it.
> 
> I ended up in a fight with a doctor who had once worked or studied with the wee girls dad, guy was signing his praises and had to be told to shut up. Gave him some of the facts that the parents were avoiding, not to mention the maddie fund paying their holiday to Disneyland and mortgage. Who the fcuk goes on fcuking holiday when your child is missing? Wtf was that all about? Jesus Christ I got bloody hammered by my kids school and council when I took her out if school 4 days early before the summer holidays to go abroad!! Not a word was said about trip to France to these two cnuts!
> 
> Soon as they get close to the truth, the mother will off herself. The Efit is the first step, bloody exact drawing of the dad.


I think you're wrong but I'm not going to argue about it. What I will say is that I don't think it's fair to begrudge them a holiday. They still have 2 other children to think about and it's important to carry on as normally as possible for their sakes.


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Kate wrote about the sniffer dogs in her book so not exactly buried by spin doctors.


yeah, her version. There is a clip on Youtube of an interview with the McCanns when the interviewer brings up the subject of the sniffer dogs, how these same 2 dogs had helped solve so many previous murders etc..by finding smells and traces of blood that the forensics had missed out on, asked their opinion on what the sniffer dogs may have found and Gerry McCann loses his temper and replies to the interviewer, "Why dont you ask the dogs what they found" Not the actions of someone who should be embracing any clue or help in finding their "kidnapped" daughter


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think you're wrong but I'm not going to argue about it. What I will say is that I don't think it's fair to begrudge them a holiday. They still have 2 other children to think about and it's important to carry on as normally as possible for their sakes.


Would you go on holiday if your child was missing?


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think you're wrong but I'm not going to argue about it. What I will say is that I don't think it's fair to begrudge them a holiday. They still have 2 other children to think about and it's important to carry on as normally as possible for their sakes.


You can bet if they were not middle class and both doctors they wouldnt have custody of those 2 kids now, 2 very dangerous and manipulative individuals, couldnt believe how cold and unemotional they were in the days afterwards, they went jogging on the beach together in matching outfits 2 days later ffs, whats that all about? and Kate always managed to have matching jewellery and bags and different outfits in the days afterwards too, any normal mother would be inconsolible with grief


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

This post is a bit far out there, but bare with me

There is a law (I only know of cases in the U.S of it, not sure if the same law applies here) that if you are committing a crime, and as a result of that crime taking place someone is murdered, you, even though you never committed the murder will actually get charged with the murder. So if I break into a bank and an innocent bystander gets shot and killed by a police officer, I would get charged with murder (sounds crazy but it's actually a real law)

There was a case a couple of years ago, 2 guys and a girl (all friends) decide to rob some guys house, the owner of the house comes down with a gun and shoots dead the girl. The court was managed to be convinced that the robbery was the 2 guys' idea and that they dragged the girl along with them/convinced her to come with. The 2 lads were charged with the murder of the girl, even though it wasn't them who killed her.

So, and im reaching here... by that same law, since those two disgusting parents committed a crime by leaving Madeline alone that night (and we're assuming she has been kidnapped and killed) then, once Madeline's body is found and it is proven that she was killed, both hose parents should be charged with murder.

You following?

Basically I'm saying if Madeline turns up dead, and they cannot prove the parents killed her, then they should still be charged with murder because if they hadn't have committed the crime of leaving her alone then she wouldn't have been kidnapped and killed.

Again though, this is all under the assumption that the weird law I'm talking about actually applies in the U.K or Portugal.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

rolled1 said:


> You can bet if they were not middle class and both doctors they wouldnt have custody of those 2 kids now, 2 very dangerous and manipulative individuals, couldnt believe how cold and unemotional they were in the days afterwards, they went jogging on the beach together in matching outfits 2 days later ffs, whats that all about? and Kate always managed to have matching jewellery and bags and different outfits in the days afterwards too, any normal mother would be inconsolible with grief


you have some fair points


----------



## mizer83 (Mar 18, 2012)

Surely who ever climbed through that window left some trace of DNA??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Would you go on holiday if your child was missing?


I'm not sure how long it was after Madeleine went missing? Obviously I wouldn't for a long while but you'd have to eventually try to get back to some sort of normality for the other children.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

rolled1 said:


> You can bet if they were not middle class and both doctors they wouldnt have custody of those 2 kids now, 2 very dangerous and manipulative individuals, couldnt believe how cold and unemotional they were in the days afterwards, they went jogging on the beach together in matching outfits 2 days later ffs, whats that all about? and Kate always managed to have matching jewellery and bags and different outfits in the days afterwards too, any normal mother would be inconsolible with grief


I totally understand where you're coming from but people react to grief in lots of different ways.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Good first link posted, seen alot of that information before.

Parents are lying, they know what happened.

Poor girl, horrible people. why steal a 3 year old child who would be harder to kidnap and noisier than a 2 year old. Why leave the window open if you "sneak" out. Id love to have some kind of powers to read their minds, I think they did it.

Their mortgage is paid off now too funnily enough, reportedly had 100K left to pay pre disapeerance. Done alright considering they spend all their time and money travelling the world acting


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

supermancss said:


> Good first link posted, seen alot of that information before.
> 
> Parents are lying, they know what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Heath said:


> I thought this, but it's just *not that easy to make a body disappear surely*?
> 
> I think she was probably taken by traffickers but the parents neglect is what made it possible.


Few gallons of highly concentrated sulphuric acid, place contents in to the solution, then pour it in to the sea when dissolved.

I'm not saying this is a good method to kill someone, im just saying that, that is how you can almost completely dissolve a body (or most things in general) with no trace of evidence.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Adz The Rat said:


> Wonder if the reconstruction will show the parents sitting in a bar getting leathered, giving not a single fook


the reconstruction was clearly trying to paint a false picture,the posh setting with flowers on the table,and them all

constantly playing get up and check the kids..no drinking or having any kind of fun,a very controlled filmed version

of events...obvious bs.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I completely forgot about this last night, sure it must be repeated or on Iplayer?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

question for all the people who believe the parents did it....

after the portugese police closed the case, why did the parents then hire detectives and corall the UK police into further investigation.

does that not seem curious behaviour for guilty people who had gotten away with it.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You pay your tv lisence? Lol


lol, it pains me every day to pay my tv license, but since i moved my 62 inch tv can be clearly seen from the main road :-(


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> question for all the people who believe the parents did it....
> 
> after the portugese police closed the case, why did the parents then hire detectives and corall the UK police into further investigation.
> 
> does that not seem curious behaviour for guilty people who had gotten away with it.


I don't think they did it but think they are massively to blame due to neglect.

IF they did then I'd say the motive to keep it ongoing would be to look innocent and keep the finance rolling in.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cuggster said:


> Few gallons of highly concentrated sulphuric acid, place contents in to the solution, then pour it in to the sea when dissolved.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a good method to kill someone, im just saying that, that is how you can almost completely dissolve a body (or most things in general) with no trace of evidence.


Yeah, cos that's exactly the sort of thing you'd know where to buy when you're on holiday!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

cuggster said:


> Few gallons of highly concentrated sulphuric acid, place contents in to the solution, then pour it in to the sea when dissolved.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a good method to kill someone, im just saying that, that is how you can almost completely dissolve a body (or most things in general) with no trace of evidence.


*makes note to avoid meeting Cuggster* :lol:

---------------------

How anybody can harm children, is too much for me to even consider.

I just pray she didn't suffer.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> *makes note to avoid meeting Cuggster* :lol:
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...


Best case scenario she was sold to a family and knows no better as she was only 3.

Worst case scenario she's either dead or wishing she was.

If I said to the wife shall we leave the little one and go for drinks I think she would literally punch me in the face!

It's still beyond me how they could do it and how crime watch could make so little of it...


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> after the portugese police closed the case, why did the parents then hire detectives and corall the UK police into further investigation.
> 
> does that not seem curious behaviour for guilty people who had gotten away with it.


to cover the guilt- makes them look less guilty if they do things like that - Good liars though- better than Lance Armstrong if they did do it


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> to cover the guilt- makes them look less guilty if they do things like that - Good liars though- better than Lance Armstrong if they did do it


Their acting needs a lot of work if that's how they show suffering.

Hugh Jackman was more convincing in his new film !


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Their acting needs a lot of work if that's how they show suffering.


well I personally hope they did not have anything to do with it - did not watch the program mentioned, actually drive by their house years ago


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

...& the newspapers sell alot of copy & make even more money, over this sad event.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> lol, it pains me every day to pay my tv license, but since i moved my 62 inch tv can be clearly seen from the main road :-(


You only need a tv licence if you watch live broadcasts ie as they are transmitted on tv, if you only use it for netflix, catchup tv etc then a licence is not required.

We got rid of ours this month, nice to have an extra £150 a year in our pockets and £150 less in the hands of the cretinous BBC


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> You only need a tv licence if you watch live broadcasts ie as they are transmitted on tv, if you only use it for netflix, catchup tv etc then a licence is not required.
> 
> We got rid of ours this month, nice to have an extra £150 a year in our pockets and £150 less in the hands of the cretinous BBC


thats the problem, the mrs will be sat watching eastenders one night and some investigator cnut will be filming through my window


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> thats the problem, the mrs will be sat watching eastenders one night and some investigator cnut will be filming through my window


Make her watch it on i player or trade her in :thumb:

(Or have her 'abducted' h34r: )


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> Make her watch it on i player or trade her in :thumb:
> 
> (Or have her 'abducted' h34r: )


mabey if i drug her and **** off on the **** she will be gone when i get home??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Long read...

http://www.cwporter.com/mccann.htm


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Long read...
> 
> http://www.cwporter.com/mccann.htm


Never got to read it all tho a very interesting read what I have

Really a difficult case to solve and I get the feeling it wont ever be mate

I so wish they could find the wee girl alive but I don't think it will happen


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What i find odd is that if she was abducted by child traffickers then surely they'd have nabbed the twins instead?

I'm not really sure what kids go for on the black market (unsurprisingly) but surely twins would be worth more money?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I really hope they find the little angel (I very much doubt she is alive though  ) and get hold of whoever has done this. Sorry but it just wound me up, to see that re-construction, when the couples were leaving their kids alone and then doing checks on them 'REGURLALY'!. Sorry as a parent, you would ensure you would have the kids with you, why couldn't you have the meals earlier, so the kids were there?!. That is just plain iresponsible, as parent you would always logically think to do that especially abroad!.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

there was a crèche in the place they stayed


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> there was a crèche in the place they stayed


Which they couldn't be bothered to use


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

How come they didn't show them mccanns mate saying strange things as witnesses have reported about there daughter. And his mate use to bath there kids.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is turning into the 9/11 and moon landing threads. People read things on the Internet and take it as gospel.

If you can find all this guff on the Internet do you think Scotland Yard hasn't got that type of information and why would they re-run with this investigation?

The mccanns must have the same friends in high places as jimmy saville.

The sad truth is she's gone we'll never know whay happened and lastly who's really going to remember things on holiday 6 years ago.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive read some utter nonsense in my time but some of the posts in this thread may be the best ever .

Could someone tell me exactly what the rule book says on how you should behave when your child has been abducted because Im not 100% sure and wouldn't want to do it wrong if anything like this happened to me

The mother was able to wear different earrings on different days which points to guilt ??? WTF ! Had to read that one twice

Anyone ever lost a child or know someone who has ??

Anyone see people go through the stages of grief and act totally irrationally , then rationally , then obsess over nonsense .

What the parents did was wrong . I would never leave my kids but I think they have paid for that mistake now


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gym-pig said:


> What the parents did was wrong . I would never leave my kids but I think they have paid for that mistake now


No they haven't.

You make it sound like they left a set of car keys lying around..


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Heath said:


> No they haven't.
> 
> You make it sound like they left a set of car keys lying around..


How so ?

They left their kids home alone which is a disgrace .

What price does someone have to pay for that then???

She has been abducted and killed - not enough ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sick of hearing her name tbh...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gym-pig said:


> How so ?
> 
> They left their kids home alone which is a disgrace .
> 
> ...


The were grossly negligent and that was a major contributing factor to whatever has happened to her.

If I consciously decided to drive drunk with my daughter in the car and had a crash resulting in her death, by your logic I should not face charges because I've suffered enough. Is that really how you see it?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm sick of hearing her name tbh...


Entering a thread with her name probably is not your wisest move today.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> The were grossly negligent and that was a major contributing factor to whatever has happened to her.
> 
> If I consciously decided to drive drunk with my daughter in the car and had a crash resulting in her death, by your logic I should not face charges because I've suffered enough. Is that really how you see it?


Not saying they shouldn't have been punished .

What Im saying is that the result of their actions was so severe that any punishment would be nothing to the loss of your child and knowing that you have contributed to it .

Ultimately this thread is a typical UK-M one where someone expresses one opinion and the sheep follow

Out of interest what punishment should they have received for leaving the kids ?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gym-pig said:


> Not saying they shouldn't have been punished .
> 
> What Im saying is that the result of their actions was so severe that any punishment would be nothing to the loss of your child and knowing that you have contributed to it .
> 
> ...


That would be for the courts to decide, along with whether they are fit to parent their remaining kids. At the very least, it would be worthwhile to see them have to accept responsibility for their actions. I watched the show last night and to see them brazenly claiming that they were in no way to blame, and it was all the fault of whoever abducted the child, made me want to vomit.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> How so ?
> 
> They left their kids home alone which is a disgrace .
> 
> ...


has she?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> has she?


Yes, by sheep apparently.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That would be for the courts to decide, along with whether they are fit to parent their remaining kids. At the very least, it would be worthwhile to see them have to accept responsibility for their actions. I watched the show last night and to see them brazenly claiming that they were in no way to blame, and it was all the fault of whoever abducted the child, made me want to vomit.


Don't disagree with the accept responsibility element or that they acted disgracefully

The courts would never take their remaining kids off them . Social services in this country leave children in far worse circumstances


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't think you can assess the parents based on their public apperances, whatever the timescale. People respond in entirely different ways to loss, and shock. Seen people crack up years after the event, having kept it together without any apparent difficulty during that time.

I cannot understand why they didn't use the facilities at the resort, or simply accept that having kids means not being able to do whatever you like. No way in this world I would ever leave my wee lassie on her own in a strange place.

Didn't watch the programme though, the thought of that poor wee thing upsets my wife too much.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> The were grossly negligent and that was a major contributing factor to whatever has happened to her.


That seems defiantly to be the case indeed - in fact they look absolutely so negligent that they could actually be innocent - if this was a planned thing - then it was planned well - so well that no police force can offer any evidence to draw a solid conclusion about anything.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What they did was silly... but I'm sure it's something that has been done 1000s of times before and still happens now. It wouldn't even be in the slightest bit in the public's interest to prosecute for negligence (even if it was possible in this country, which I'm not sure if it would be). Just a tragic and unsolved scenario.

Sadly I can't see how the girl could still be alive today... someone somewhere would have seen her due to that eye. A teacher, doctor, dentist, someone would have noticed.

I just can't comprehend how the parents deal with it.

Nearer the time I might have entertained the theories of the parents being involved... but not now. They would have been found out.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Don't think you can assess the parents based on their public apperances, whatever the timescale. People respond in entirely different ways to lose, and shock. Seen people crack up years after the event, having kept it together without any apparent difficulty during that time.


i have to agree with that


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> question for all the people who believe the parents did it....
> 
> after the portugese police closed the case, why did the parents then hire detectives and corall the UK police into further investigation.
> 
> does that not seem curious behaviour for guilty people who had gotten away with it.


Because if they 'gave up' after the media storm, it would be pretty obvious. If my kid went missing (Would NEVER happen with me being off somewhere getting ****ed) I wouldn't give up either until I knew the truth


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

What if she just walked in now, and goes "I've just bought a Chicken Mayo for 99p"


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Entering a thread with her name probably is not your wisest move today.


Nope I guess it isn't  . I presume a lot of kids go missing all the time and yet you never hear about any of them as much as this one, don't see what makes this one any different to the rest, yet there's always something about it somewhere, just sick of it lol.

Of course it's tragic but if the parents were actually doing their job and looking after the kid then it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

@Ashcrapper


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quality, just seen that on your FB.

Genius.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Quality, just seen that on your FB.
> 
> Genius.


Been ages since I shopped anything, might do a Saville/Willie Wonka :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

excellent


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

They're blaming a dead black guy now :laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> They're blaming a dead black guy now :laugh:


I doubt Gary Coleman would have been able to lift her


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> They're blaming a dead black guy now :laugh:


Michael Jackson gets the blame for everything these days.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> They're blaming a dead black guy now :laugh:


He's not dead, have a look at the picture again... It's Samuel Eto, he plays for chelsea


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

It's terrible she's gone missing but isn't it against the law to leave your child alone? Especially since her brothers/sisters were even younger https://www.gov.uk/law-on-leaving-your-child-home-alone

More than law, it breaks all common sense. The night before Maddy asked her parents why when they were out drinking the night before did they not respond when they were crying. This should have triggered some sense


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

musio said:


> It's terrible she's gone missing but isn't it against the law to leave your child alone? Especially since her brothers/sisters were even younger https://www.gov.uk/law-on-leaving-your-child-home-alone
> 
> More than law, it breaks all common sense. The night before Maddy asked her parents why when they were out drinking the night before did they not respond when they were crying. This should have triggered some sense


I don't know how but I'm convicted the parents are involved


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't get why people are saying they should be punished for leaving the kid alone?! With that statement I think it's fair to say that you are following the chain of thought that if they hadn't left her then she wouldn't have been kidnapped. And if that is the case, surely the fact that she has been kidnapped is the worst punishment any parent could have inflicted on them. They will know for the rest of their lives that because of their own selfishness that their kid was taken from them and subjected to **** knows what. And I think it's safe to say that parents won't ever be doing anything like that again with their other kids so imprisoning them would just ruin the other kids lives even further.

As for those who ask what all the money has been spent on, they have spent a small fortune on private investigators and surveillance to investigate the crime more.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

They have refused up to this day to provide a lie detector test.

A sniffer dog, who has had 100% success in over 200 cases, smelt the scent of death in several areas of the apartment, and DNA tests prove it is highly likely to be Maddie's blood.

The dog smelt the same scent and was also more or less proven to be Maddie's blood, in the hire car that the parents rented weeks after her disappearance.

Also the same scent on the mother's clothes.

They washed the curtains of their rented holiday apartment.

They washed their missing daughter's favorite teddy bear.

They've refused to answer scores and scores of questions hindering the operation.

The mother, knowing she was being watched by loads of papps, came out of an apartment where she was staying, stood on the porch and cried for a minute, where she knew she'd be photographed, finished crying and went back inside.

The parents have lied and changed the story hundreds of times. One classic is the sports bag that Gerry owned and has been photographed carrying, but then in interviews he denied owning a sports bag.

And the obvious question is 'Why aren't they behind bars?'

Great question. But isn't it obvious that they're getting help from higher up? There's something about Gerry's family being related to government higher ups, I once read. Could be nonsense but all the other stuff is online to check out.

I take comfort knowing that one day one of the Tapas 10 or whatever they call them (the friends they were dining with that night) will one day hang themselves due to the guilt they've carried, as they are all lying about what happened and have also changed stories many times.

That, or the higher powers give up on the parents as they're so transparent in the media.

I could go on for hours, as could anyone who's read the files.

They're guilty. No doubt about that. Many people think that Gerry is a very controlling and manipulative husband and he controls everything that Kate says. An untrained eye watching their interviews would back this up.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> They have refused up to this day to provide a lie detector test.
> 
> A sniffer dog, who has had 100% success in over 200 cases, smelt the scent of death in several areas of the apartment, and DNA tests prove it is highly likely to be Maddie's blood.
> 
> ...


You had me right up until " But isn't it obvious that they're getting help from higher up? There's something about Gerry's family being related to government higher ups, I once read.".


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Well it's obvious they're getting help from somewhere... Why would it be such a shock that that help is helping them because it's a family member or family friend? Also, I did say it might be nonsense lol.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> Well it's obvious they're getting help from somewhere... Why would it be such a shock that that help is helping them because it's a family member or family friend? Also, I did say it might be nonsense lol.


To be fair I disagree with most of your points as I've pointed out below, just that one tickled me a little.



Prophecy said:


> They have refused up to this day to provide a lie detector test.


No they haven't. They agreed to carry out a lie detector if either the British or Portuguese officials required one but in both countries they are inadmissible in court so they were never asked. Their spokesman said that they would carry out an officially requested lie detector test if required by officials and not one carried out by a media sponsored polygrapher and they declined going on Trisha for a polygraph.



Prophecy said:


> A sniffer dog, who has had 100% success in over 200 cases, smelt the scent of death in several areas of the apartment, and DNA tests prove it is highly likely to be Maddie's blood. The dog smelt the same scent and was also more or less proven to be Maddie's blood, in the hire car that the parents rented weeks after her disappearance. Also the same scent on the mother's clothes.


This is wrong. The 100% success rate was for the sniffer dog never alerting to meat based scents. Basically he has never alerted to meat in 200 cases but there is no written record of his actual success rates, plus both the dogs that were used also alert to blood so without forensic analysis it's impossible to tell if one dog is alerting to a corpse or dried blood. Also these dogs have to be backed up by forensic evidence and no forensic evidence was found by the Portuguese the day after Madeleine's abduction.



Prophecy said:


> They washed their missing daughter's favorite teddy bear.


They didn't wash it for 70 days though and she carried it around with her everywhere so any forensic evidence at that point would have been compromised. My kids favourite bear gets washed every month!



Prophecy said:


> They've refused to answer scores and scores of questions hindering the operation.


I assume with this you are referring to the 48 questions she refused to answer? This is true under the guidance of her legal advisor but it's important to remember that she had spent the whole day before answering questions in the police station as a witness, and under Portuguese law a witness cannot remain silent.



Prophecy said:


> The mother, knowing she was being watched by loads of papps, came out of an apartment where she was staying, stood on the porch and cried for a minute, where she knew she'd be photographed, finished crying and went back inside.


That means nothing, it could be an act, it might not have been. It could have been her crying in the house and thinking if I go outside and get papped then that's more media coverage and a greater chance of my daughter being found.



Prophecy said:


> The parents have lied and changed the story hundreds of times. One classic is the sports bag that Gerry owned and has been photographed carrying, but then in interviews he denied owning a sports bag.


There is plenty of evidence that shows that they didn't lie and change their story hundreds of times but were misquoted in the media a hell of a lot. This website has all the myths and shows the real evidence where applicable and explanations. It's very interesting if your interested in the case and may make you re-think your stance on it!

http://madeleinemythsexposed.pbworks.com/w/page/39076140/Main%20Page


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mikep81, you seem to know a lot about this case.....I reckon its time you come clean and tell us where you buried Maddy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> I don't get why people are saying they should be punished for leaving the kid alone?! With that statement I think it's fair to say that you are following the chain of thought that if they hadn't left her then she wouldn't have been kidnapped. And if that is the case, surely the fact that she has been kidnapped is the worst punishment any parent could have inflicted on them.


if they got in a car drunk and accidentally killed her by running her over would you overlook the drink driving as they had suffered the worst punishment a parent could have inflicted on them?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> I don't get why people are saying they should be punished for leaving the kid alone?! With that statement I think it's fair to say that you are following the chain of thought that if they hadn't left her then she wouldn't have been kidnapped. And if that is the case, surely the fact that she has been kidnapped is the worst punishment any parent could have inflicted on them. They will know for the rest of their lives that because of their own selfishness that their kid was taken from them and subjected to **** knows what. And I think it's safe to say that parents won't ever be doing anything like that again with their other kids so imprisoning them would just ruin the other kids lives even further.
> 
> As for those who ask what all the money has been spent on, they have spent a small fortune on private investigators and surveillance to investigate the crime more.


How do you know the other 2 kids will be safe with these 2 cnuts for parents ?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> if they got in a car drunk and accidentally killed her by running her over would you overlook the drink driving as they had suffered the worst punishment a parent could have inflicted on them?


Now, now mr crapper, I think you're trying to twist my words or at least my meaning for your own sarcastic-al motifs??!! If they got in the car drunk and run her over and it was evidenced that that was what happened then of course they should be punished. They have done something that directly resulted in the death of the kid. The point I'm making is that there are some people saying I can't believe they haven't been punished for leaving them home alone. Assuming we all take the stance of there being no evidence to suggest that they were involved in the abduction other than leaving them alone in the flat (as I said in my post you quoted) then I think it's unfair to suggest they be punished further. And what sort of punishment do they deserve for leaving the kids in the apartment? Should we then punish all those parents who allow their kids out after dark who are then abducted? That is the point I was making. Obviously if you think they were involved then you have a different chain of thought and the punishment will be different.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> How do you know the other 2 kids will be safe with these 2 cnuts for parents ?


Sounds like you think they were involved therefore my point you quoted doesn't apply to you!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Now, now mr crapper, I think you're trying to twist my words or at least my meaning for your own sarcastic-al motifs??!! If they got in the car drunk and run her over and it was evidenced that that was what happened then of course they should be punished. They have done something that directly resulted in the death of the kid. The point I'm making is that there are some people saying I can't believe they haven't been punished for leaving them home alone. Assuming we all take the stance of there being no evidence to suggest that they were involved in the abduction other than leaving them alone in the flat (as I said in my post you quoted) then I think it's unfair to suggest they be punished further. And what sort of punishment do they deserve for leaving the kids in the apartment? Should we then punish all those parents who allow their kids out after dark who are then abducted? That is the point I was making. Obviously if you think they were involved then you have a different chain of thought and the punishment will be different.


Yes


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Mikep81, you seem to know a lot about this case.....I reckon its time you come clean and tell us where you buried Maddy


I don't bury people alive ............................


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Sounds like you think they were involved therefore my point you quoted doesn't apply to you!!


I think your quote would be wasted on 99 percent of the population then


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Yes


To which bit?!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> To which bit?!


not telling


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> I think your quote would be wasted on 99 percent of the population then


I highly doubt only 1% of the population doubt there involvement, especially considering that roughly 15% of the UK population (I'm assuming you mean the UK and not the world when you say "population") are aged 0-14 years old and as such probably in a very large majority of cases don't have an opinion on it!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

They've told so many lies / versions of the truth ... Millions spent ...to even think about confessing now ,

I think they overdosed her on whatever they gave her to sleep while they went out , came back and panicked then drove her body

In the hire car and put her in the sea .


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> not telling


Ooooh, well suit you then!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> not telling


Ooooh, well suit you then!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> They've told so many lies / versions of the truth ... Millions spent ...to even think about confessing now ,
> 
> I think they overdosed her on whatever they gave her to sleep while they went out , came back and panicked then drove her body
> 
> In the hire car and put her in the sea .


Lol, Based on what?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> Lol, Based on what?


It's what the twins told me lol

Serious though I think that's what happened but only time will tell I suppose


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Now, now mr crapper, I think you're trying to twist my words or at least my meaning for your own sarcastic-al motifs??!! If they got in the car drunk and run her over and it was evidenced that that was what happened then of course they should be punished. They have done something that directly resulted in the death of the kid. The point I'm making is that there are some people saying I can't believe they haven't been punished for leaving them home alone. Assuming we all take the stance of there being no evidence to suggest that they were involved in the abduction other than leaving them alone in the flat (as I said in my post you quoted) then I think it's unfair to suggest they be punished further. And what sort of punishment do they deserve for leaving the kids in the apartment? Should we then punish all those parents who allow their kids out after dark who are then abducted? That is the point I was making. Obviously if you think they were involved then you have a different chain of thought and the punishment will be different.


you weren't the Ghost Writer for OJ Simpson for his book 'If I Did It', where you?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you weren't the Ghost Writer for OJ Simpson for his book 'If I Did It', where you?


But he didn't do it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Now, now mr crapper, I think you're trying to twist my words or at least my meaning for your own sarcastic-al motifs??!! If they got in the car drunk and run her over and it was evidenced that that was what happened then of course they should be punished. They have done something that directly resulted in the death of the kid. The point I'm making is that there are some people saying I can't believe they haven't been punished for leaving them home alone. Assuming we all take the stance of there being no evidence to suggest that they were involved in the abduction other than leaving them alone in the flat (as I said in my post you quoted) then I think it's unfair to suggest they be punished further. And what sort of punishment do they deserve for leaving the kids in the apartment? Should we then punish all those parents who allow their kids out after dark who are then abducted? That is the point I was making. Obviously if you think they were involved then you have a different chain of thought and the punishment will be different.


my serious reply to this is that if it was two jobless retards on a council estate who left their kids alone in the house (remember their ages) and went on the lash to a neighbours house 5 doors down getting pissed up they would be sent down and the whole of the UK outraged at the lower class scum leaving their children unattended. but they arent from a council estate are they? they are well off doctors who should ****ing know better.

IF and it's a big if for me, they arent involved then yes they have paid a terrible price for their error of judgement, still doesnt change the fact they neglected their children and left them alone in a foreign country on a resort which had a crèche to go and get pissed. ****s


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> my serious reply to this is that if it was two jobless retards on a council estate who left their kids alone in the house (remember their ages) and went on the lash to a neighbours house 5 doors down getting pissed up they would be sent down and the whole of the UK outraged at the lower class scum leaving their children unattended. but they arent from a council estate are they? they are well off doctors who should ****ing know better.
> 
> IF and it's a big if for me, they arent involved then yes they have paid a terrible price for their error of judgement, still doesnt change the fact they neglected their children and left them alone in a foreign country on a resort which had a crèche to go and get pissed. ****s


Well that I agree with. Their status has definitely been an advantage to them. I'd like to think though, even with some scummy family that people would still feel the same for an error of judgement. As a father I couldn't think of anything worse than having one of my kids taken. Personally I think they're being punished enough, but that's because I don't believe they were involved. I just think they were fvcking retarded and will pay for it for the rest of their lives!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

These two c*nts need shooting


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> These two c*nts need shooting


harsh. Mike and I are having a friendly debate


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> harsh. Mike and I are having a friendly debate


Oh i wouldnt have you shot my man.... Id have you sit on a spanish donkey instead :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Well that I agree with. Their status has definitely been an advantage to them. I'd like to think though, even with some scummy family that people would still feel the same for an error of judgement. As a father I couldn't think of anything worse than having one of my kids taken. Personally I think they're being punished enough, but that's because I don't believe they were involved. I just think they were fvcking retarded and will pay for it for the rest of their lives!


Curious, what do you think happened? you probably mentioned it earlier in the thread but got no time to read over rest of thread as im watching Edward Scissorhands, very sad, about a person abandon by his parents, never shown any true love and is lost in life.....bit like maddy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Lol, Based on what?


Have you read this yet?

http://www.cwporter.com/mccann.htm


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Have you read this yet?
> 
> http://www.cwporter.com/mccann.htm


nope I haven't, unfortunately I cant take the week off work to get through it


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Curious, what do you think happened? you probably mentioned it earlier in the thread but got no time to read over rest of thread as im watching Edward Scissorhands, very sad, about a person abandon by his parents, never shown any true love and is lost in life.....bit like maddy


I think that they fvcked up thinking they were safe to do what they did and they were targeted by a child kidnapping ring for either sexual abuse or to be used for a family that wanted to buy a white Western kid. I don't think they were involved any further than just being mongs and irresponsible.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> nope I haven't, unfortunately I cant take the week off work to get through it


I read it at work one day. 

Takes a few hours but is a really good read.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Have you read this yet?
> 
> http://www.cwporter.com/mccann.htm


I've read some of that and if you go to http://madeleinemythsexposed.pbworks.com/w/page/39076140/Main%20Page it debunks most of those claims with links to the evidence etc. For example the Cadaver Dog was also trained to indicate blood and it's only clear whether he is indicating blood or cadever when backed up by forensic evidence, which was not done. Have a read of it, it's very interesting!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I've read some of that and if you go to http://madeleinemythsexposed.pbworks.com/w/page/39076140/Main%20Page *it debunks most of those claims *with links to the evidence etc. For example the Cadaver Dog was also trained to indicate blood and it's only clear whether he is indicating blood or cadever when backed up by forensic evidence, which was not done. Have a read of it, it's very interesting!


bet Smitch doesn't feel so great having wasted a day at working reading through his link now


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I don't get why people are saying they should be punished for leaving the kid alone?! With that statement I think it's fair to say that you are following the chain of thought that if they hadn't left her then she wouldn't have been kidnapped. And if that is the case, surely the fact that she has been kidnapped is the worst punishment any parent could have inflicted on them. They will know for the rest of their lives that because of their own selfishness that their kid was taken from them and subjected to **** knows what. And I think it's safe to say that parents won't ever be doing anything like that again with their other kids so imprisoning them would just ruin the other kids lives even further.
> 
> As for those who ask what all the money has been spent on, they have spent a small fortune on private investigators and surveillance to investigate the crime more.


The people who say that probably or subconsciously think the parents are involved in the disappearance and think that some jail time might make them confess is my guess Mike.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> bet Smitch doesn't feel so great having wasted a day at working reading through his link now


Learning is never a waste!

I'm always sceptical of things which is why I like to read and make my own mind up, the thing that fascinates me about his case though is all the different opinions on it.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> The people who say that probably or subconsciously think the parents are involved in the disappearance and think that some jail time might make them confess is my guess Mike.


I typed out a big post because I thought you didn't get what I meant but after reading it again I realise you do get it, lol!! Probably shouldn't be having a convo on here whilst trying to study, lol!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I typed out a big post because I thought you didn't get what I meant but after reading it again I realise you do get it, lol!! Probably shouldn't be having a convo on here whilst trying to study, lol!!


2 or 3 convos you mean...adhd? Haha.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> 2 or 3 convos you mean...adhd? Haha.


Yeah, I get carried away when it's something that interests me, lol!! Probably end up typing something one here one of these days instead of in an essay!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Yeah, I get carried away when it's something that interests me, lol!! Probably end up typing something one here one of these days instead of in an essay!!!


so your interested in kidnapping children Mike?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> so your interested in kidnapping children Mike?


who isnt


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

biggest scam of the century


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> who isnt


The McCanns apparently.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

yorkshire.lad said:


> biggest scam of the century


John Darwin was quite big


----------

